# 2011 CC How to Disable Auto Window Down When Shutting Off Vehicle



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Folks: 

I just purchased this vehicle and am wondering if I can disable the subject feature. I don't understand the need to crack all 4 windows every time you shut the car off. 

Any suggestions will be appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Mack


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

You can damage the top rubber seal and/or the window if you try to open the door without the windows rolled down several mm first. 

Oh, and enjoy the car. I just got mine and I love it *THIS* much.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

david5182 said:


> You can damage the top rubber seal and/or the window if you try to open the door without the windows rolled down several mm first.
> 
> Oh, and enjoy the car. I just got mine and I love it *THIS* much.


 Understood, but is it necessary to do it automatically to every window every time the car is shut off? The window will open when the door handel is pulled anyway. I can see that this will eventually wear on the motors and seals.

Mack


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

Most vehicles with frameless windows index (go down slightly). I had a vehicle several years ago with frameless windows that didn't index and the window wouldn't properly seal sometimes when you would close the door. You had to roll down the window a smidge and roll it back up to seat it in the seal. One of the window track brackets also broke and had to be replaced as well.  

Also, I accidentally left my lights on in my CC (turned fogs on and forgot to go back to auto when I shut it off) and my battery was dead the next morning. I felt like I was going to break something trying to get the door open since the window wouldn't index down for relief with the battery dead.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

mtm_cc said:


> Most vehicles with frameless windows index (go down slightly). I had a vehicle several years ago with frameless windows that didn't index and the window wouldn't properly seal sometimes when you would close the door. You had to roll down the window a smidge and roll it back up to seat it in the seal. One of the window track brackets also broke and had to be replaced as well.
> 
> Also, I accidentally left my lights on in my CC (turned fogs on and forgot to go back to auto when I shut it off) and my battery was dead the next morning. I felt like I was going to break something trying to get the door open since the window wouldn't index down for relief with the battery dead.


 
Thank you for your response. 

Please bump to top. Do you know how to disable this function??? 

Mack


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

mtm_cc said:


> Most vehicles with frameless windows index (go down slightly). I had a vehicle several years ago with frameless windows that didn't index and the window wouldn't properly seal sometimes when you would close the door. You had to roll down the window a smidge and roll it back up to seat it in the seal. One of the window track brackets also broke and had to be replaced as well.
> 
> Also, I accidentally left my lights on in my CC (turned fogs on and forgot to go back to auto when I shut it off) and my battery was dead the next morning. I felt like I was going to break something trying to get the door open since the window wouldn't index down for relief with the battery dead.


 

Could you not open the drivers door with the key??? 


Mack


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

The point is, even if you can disable it, your doors will not open and close properly as they are designed to open with the window down slightly. If you opened and closed the door regularly without the index, you would likely break something in your window track and your window will not seal properly upon closing. I had a hard time getting it to close properly without it indexing when my battery was dead. 

I was able to unlock it with the key. You have to pop off a little plastic cover adjacent to the door handle. The opening and closing of the door was the worst part.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

mtm_cc said:


> The point is, even if you can disable it, your doors will not open and close properly as they are designed to open with the window down slightly. If you opened and closed the door regularly without the index, you would likely break something in your window track and your window will not seal properly upon closing. I had a hard time getting it to close properly without it indexing when my battery was dead.
> 
> I was able to unlock it with the key. You have to pop off a little plastic cover adjacent to the door handle. The opening and closing of the door was the worst part.


 Hi David. 

I guess I'm not asking the question very well. I'll try to be a little more clear. 
I don't want to disable the function altogether, only the all window down function when shutting off the ignition. The windows will still crack when you pull on the individual door handle. 

Mack


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

On your mfi under convenience only enable "single door open" and only your drivers door will index. Btw I think you explained yourself correctly.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

rdm1 said:


> On your mfi under convenience only enable "single door open" and only your drivers door will index. Btw I think you explained yourself correctly.


 now that is a handy piece of information


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

rdm1 said:


> On your mfi under convenience only enable "single door open" and only your drivers door will index. Btw I think you explained yourself correctly.


 This is correct. Although it doesn't help the OP. In the MFI it only pertains to the drivers door when unlocking the car. Now when you pull the key out of the ignition all four windows will still index.


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

I understand what you mean now. Maybe some VAG coding? Any particular reason you don't want them to lower upon key removal? I could see if it is raining that it might be an issue...


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

I am very interested in this also. I am in Minnesota and in winter I just know the windows are going to freeze. If I can somehow not have ALL the windows go down every time it will keep the moisture from sticking to the rubber seals around the windows. Plus, I think it will maximize the life of the window motors.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

mtm_cc said:


> Any particular reason you don't want them to lower upon key removal? I could see if it is raining that it might be an issue...


 Not to steal the spotlight...but I don't want all the windows to index because I'm usually the only person in the car and rarely have passengers. Therefore I don't really need all the window to be triggered by removing the key fob.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Okay, now we're on the right track. 

Good info from rdm1, but it doesn't quite get us there. 

Does anybody know what the sub menu is in the convenience menu? 
That is: Convenience /Conv. Mode/ Off/All/Driver. 

I've tried the three settings (Off/All/Driver)in the menu, but still not sure what they're doing, and I can't find it anywhere in the manual. 


Mack


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

HornetHandler said:


> Does anybody know what the sub menu is in the convenience menu?
> That is: Convenience /Conv. Mode/ Off/All/Driver.
> 
> I've tried the three settings (Off/All/Driver)in the menu, but still not sure what they're doing, and I can't find it anywhere in the manual.
> ...


 On a B6 this setting applies to the power window (none/all/driver's only) operation *via the driver’s window switch*. Just continue holding it down/up after the car when the car is off and the key is out of ignition.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Szy_szka said:


> On a B6 this setting applies to the power window (none/all/driver's only) operation *via the driver’s window switch*. Just continue holding it down/up after the car when the car is off and the key is out of ignition.


 
Thanks: 

I just tried all three settings, but I don't see a difference in any of the window's operation. I have to admit though, I don't fully understand your response. Would you mind explaining exactly what is supposed to happen and when? 

What I think you're saying is: when "All" is selected in the Conv. Mode menu, and the key is out of the ignition, all windows can be controlled from the drivers window switch by holding the switch in the desired (up or down) position. 

Is this correct?


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

HornetHandler said:


> What I think you're saying is: when "All" is selected in the Conv. Mode menu, and the key is out of the ignition, all windows can be controlled from the drivers window switch by holding the switch in the desired (up or down) position.
> 
> Is this correct?


 Yes, that is exactly what I was trying to say. See if opening the door makes a difference... Or try locking the car, then opening it, then pressing on the driver's window switch. Holding it for a second should get all the windows to roll down (if "all" is selected in the "Conv Mode". This is how it works on my B6.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Szy_szka said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I was trying to say. See if opening the door makes a difference... Or try locking the car, then opening it, then pressing on the driver's window switch. Holding it for a second should get all the windows to roll down (if "all" is selected in the "Conv Mode". This is how it works on my B6.


 That won't help him. Convenience mode on a b6 is for the key fob auto window function which can only be enable in VAGCOM. 

When "driver" is selected in the MFI under convenience it will only index the driver window and unlock the driver door. But mind you this only works when unlocking the car not. It still wont just index the driver window when you take the key out of the ignition. To unlock the rest of the doors and index the rest of the windows you'd have to press unlock on the key fob once again. 

Now if you had auto windows and selected "driver" in the MFI and held the unlock button on the key fob only the drivers window would roll all the way down. If you selected "all", all the windows would go down. This is for the B6 & the CC but as far as I know the Convenience mode in the MFI cannot select just the driver window when taking the key out of the ignition. I tried it several times.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> That won't help him. Convenience mode on a b6 is for the key fob auto window function which can only be enable in VAGCOM.
> 
> When "driver" is selected in the MFI under convenience it will only index the driver window and unlock the driver door. But mind you this only works when unlocking the car not. It still wont just index the driver window when you take the key out of the ignition. To unlock the rest of the doors and index the rest of the windows you'd have to press unlock on the key fob once again.
> 
> Now if you had auto windows and selected "driver" in the MFI and held the unlock button on the key fob only the drivers window would roll all the way down. If you selected "all", all the windows would go down. This is for the B6 & the CC but as far as I know the Convenience mode in the MFI cannot select just the driver window when taking the key out of the ignition. I tried it several times.


 
Thanks cwwiii, 

Just to be clear: We're also trying to determine the function of one of the Convenience menu sub menus: "Conv. Mode". The Conv. Mode menu has three options: 
1. Off; 
2. All; and 
3. Driver. 
Does anybody know what they do?


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

HornetHandler said:


> We're also trying to determine the function of one of the Convenience menu sub menus: "Conv. Mode". The Conv. Mode menu has three options:
> 1. Off;
> 2. All; and
> 3. Driver.
> Does anybody know what they do?


 I thought I just made it clear to you.  It is true that this will NOT work with the keyfob unless enabled with the VAG COM. Hence, I was careful to stress that this applies to the window lowering/raising via a driver's window control switch. 

Just to be clear: I do not think it has anything to do with the "Disable Auto Window Down When Shutting Off Vehicle" feature you have been asking about. From the discussion above it appears that this is CC specific feature to the design of the car.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Szy_szka said:


> I thought I just made it clear to you.  It is true that this will NOT work with the keyfob unless enabled with the VAG COM. Hence, I was careful to stress that this applies to the window lowering/raising via a driver's window control switch.


 

Got it! Thanks, It's been a long day. From what I understand the dealer will not enable this option in Canada.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> They determine which windows roll down when you press and hold the unlock button on the remote. US cars have this disabled by default (but still in the MFI). You can activate it with Vag-Com.
> 
> I just checked with my sources and you cannot disable all 4 windows indexing when the key is pulled.


 

Does anybody know if schematics and theory of operation manuals are available from VW or some other source? If so I would be willing to take a crack at figuring out how to disable all four windows from indexing on key removal.


----------



## immortal1kon (Jan 5, 2006)

*re: index*

now does any one know what the system is called i actually am looking to see if i can rig a system to do that for my car, love the frame-less doors but hate the window noise, they definitely dont seal as well


----------



## mlk411 (Sep 29, 2011)

I know we have gone off on a tangent from the original subject of this thread, but I am curious about the tangent we're on.

Under Settings>Convenience>Door Open, one can control all the ways the doors lock and unlock. 

-Under Settings>Convenience>Door Open>Manual, there are four options for how the door(s) unlock manually (when pressing the key fob unlock button): 1.all, 2.single door, 3.vehicle side, 4.individual. *I don't know what the difference is between single door and individual is, but that's beside the point.

-Under Settings>Convenience>Door Open>Automatic, there are two options for how the doors lock and unlock automatically: 1.auto close (all doors lock at 10mph) and 2.auto open (all doors unlock when key removed from ignition).

As window indexing is directly tied to doors unlocking, it would stand to reason that the only way one could control window indexing would be to set the lock/unlock settings.

Alas, no. There is another option, which was touched on before but I don't believe was adequately explained:*Settings>Convenience>Window Op.>1.all/2.off/3.driver*. What the heck do these options (all/off/driver) do? I have tried all three options and I can't see any difference between them. And no, these options don't affect the operation of the driver door window switch. Moreover, like I mentioned, I don't understand why there is a window operations menu that is independent from the door locking menu. Can anyone fill me in? Thanks!

2012 Sport


----------



## mlk411 (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, I figured out my own question, in case anyone is interested.

The Window Op menu allows you to control the operation of the windows (not indexing, but full up/down) once you have removed the fob from the ignition. You can control all/driver/no windows by *holding* the driver window switch for 3-4 seconds. This is handy for cooling off a hot car or rolling up windows that you forgot were open. Like what we used to be able to do by putting the key in the door keyhole and turning/holding.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ejecting the key doesn't technically make the windows go up and down. 
When the key is removed from the ignition it unlocks ALL the doors. 
When a door is unlocked it triggers the window for that particular door to drop down. 
Since ALL doors get unlocked when the key is removed ALL the windows drop down. If you were able to, via VAG-COM or MFD, to program ONLY the drivers door to unlock when the key is removed that may provide a solution.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

lugubre3645 said:


> Ejecting the key doesn't technically make the windows go up and down.
> When the key is removed from the ignition it unlocks ALL the doors.
> When a door is unlocked it triggers the window for that particular door to drop down.
> Since ALL doors get unlocked when the key is removed ALL the windows drop down. If you were able to, via VAG-COM or MFD, to program ONLY the drivers door to unlock when the key is removed that may provide a solution.


f*cking excellent response. jesus finally, i was gonna blow my head off reading through this thread.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

nstabl said:


> f*cking excellent response. jesus finally, i was gonna blow my head off reading through this thread.


Hahaha. Same Here. I will have to have a look in vag com to see if there are any settings in there for this


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

lugubre3645 said:


> Ejecting the key doesn't technically make the windows go up and down.
> When the key is removed from the ignition it unlocks ALL the doors.
> When a door is unlocked it triggers the window for that particular door to drop down.
> Since ALL doors get unlocked when the key is removed ALL the windows drop down. If you were able to, via VAG-COM or MFD, to program ONLY the drivers door to unlock when the key is removed that may
> ...


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> Hahaha. Same Here. I will have to have a look in vag com to see if there are any settings in there for this


Don't forget about me when you figure it out :beer::beer:


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

nstabl said:


> f*cking excellent response. jesus finally, i was gonna blow my head off reading through this thread.


It is nice to know there is another Believer on this site, of which I am sure there are many.

I too am a Christian and find comfort that in Him, all things can be accomplished.

David


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> It is nice to know there is another Believer on this site, of which I am sure there are many.
> 
> I too am a Christian and find comfort that in Him, all things can be accomplished.
> 
> David


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have failed to find anything in VagCom to disable this.

Bothered me when I bought the car, I guess I'm used to it now.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

HornetHandler said:


> Phil. 1:18


Excellent point.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> Hahaha. Same Here. I will have to have a look in vag com to see if there are any settings in there for this


maybe count me in, too :laugh:


----------



## #Siggy (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry to ressurect this old thread but I had a question. The original concern is that windows tend to freeze in cold climates and any window movement can damage the window regulator. I had to replace one in my old Dakota.

Being in Ohio (and OP from Minnesota) has anyone has this issue? I would be pretty tweaked if I went to unlock my car and all four windows went to index down and blew out four window regs.

Anyone have experience here? Should I be concerned? Is there a fail safe that prevents the damage if its frozen shut?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

To stop a window from indexing down (when you pull the key out), I suspect you have to change the coding of the door control modules, one in each door.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think you should be concerned about this. I live in Canada and the windows froze many times. I was still able to get in. Happened lots of times and no sign of damage anywhere. I've had the car over 2 years. If there is too much current going to the motor (when they are frozen) it will just stop trying. Should be safe.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

#Siggy said:


> Sorry to ressurect this old thread but I had a question. The original concern is that windows tend to freeze in cold climates and any window movement can damage the window regulator. I had to replace one in my old Dakota.
> 
> Being in Ohio (and OP from Minnesota) has anyone has this issue? I would be pretty tweaked if I went to unlock my car and all four windows went to index down and blew out four window regs.
> 
> Anyone have experience here? Should I be concerned? Is there a fail safe that prevents the damage if its frozen shut?


The only time all 4 windows will index down is if you have them set to unlock that way. They'll try to open but won't (if they're frozen)....no damage should occure.

Since I don't have a garage....this has happened to me a *bunch* of times already on my old ('11) CC....very frustrating.

So....I set, thru the MFD, that only the driver's door open thru the keyfob on one press.
It still froze a lot, but if it didn't index then I would spray some Prestone De-Icer at the sill/base of the window and give it a minute and try again.

No motors burnt out, btw.

You can still open the door, but it pulls on the upper seal.
So I prefer to get it indexing before I open the door....so I don't damage the seal.

And then after you drive/warm up the car.....it's not an issue at all.


----------

